

Flash surf competition: 7 times in 25 years, streaming live now - davi
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/08/us/08surf.html

======
davi
Stream:
[http://live.quiksilver.com/2009/bigwave/live.php?btn_live=_o...](http://live.quiksilver.com/2009/bigwave/live.php?btn_live=_over)

